

MDNetX - ayis
https://mdnetx.com

======
ayis
We have taken CMS Medicare data and turned it into a business analytics tools
for doctors and healthcare providers. Check it out. Runs on Rails and PostGIS
and it is currently free. Shows local market share for doctors and more.

